# Verizon Mobile Hotspot File



## DXJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Rooted Thunderbolt with a stripped (2.11.605.5) Stock ROM. The ROM has all of the bloat removed, but I would like to reinstall Mobile Hotspot. Does anybody have the files to reinstall? I searched but just found some dead links. I have a couple of other tethering apps, but I am using it a lot more lately and would rather try to be legit on how I do it.
Thanks,
D


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

Flash CM7.1.1 and tether for free. That's what I've done, and it works like a charm (and saves me the monthly fee). VZW hasn't said a word to me about it.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Free tethering for me too...running ProTekk's latest CM7 build and lean kernel 5.1. No issues for me to fire up Open Garden and tether to the Xoom, MacBook or my PowerBook for free 

Edit: usually when I try sense, I have issues with tethering starting unless something was baked into the rom.

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki forums


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

My best experiance of tethering is on MIUI or Sky raider, but on a stock from doesn't vzw block non authorized tethering, but keep in mind this guy wants to go legit

My best advice is find a rooted ota with bloat still there and manually freeze everything , I suggest App Quarintine its friggin awesome. Found it on xda awhile back.

Or find a custom sense rom with it not removed (there's some somewhere) and go from there but to the best of my knowledge there is no apk laying around but if your feeling adventures find the rooted ota from above backup your from and flash it and use something like app manager to save the apk for it or flash the ota , make a backup if it, restore you rom and use app extractor (its on the market) and grab it out.

I'm sure there are other options but hope this helps give you some ideas


----------



## DXJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help.
I have been using a Wifi Tether beta. It works fine. I couldn't get barnacle or Open Garden to work though. From what I could find, the mobile hotspot stuff is an actual system file and not an APK. I had tried some other roms, but ended up back where I am with sense. Honestly at this point I am happy with the way everything works and the layout so I am trying to avoid changing anything. I will probably either just keep using Wifi Tether or try a different rom.


----------

